# My three boys (( picture spaaaaam))



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

These are my three bettas! Twitch, DT boy, im not really sure what to call his color... Willy a blue green VT, and Spot a blue and red CT! :3 I wonder if there are specific names for what their colors are... 

This is their ten gallon tank split into just over three gallons for each boy, it is heated and filtered with a 25-50% water change weekly. Spot on the left, Twitch in the middle, and Willy on the right.









This is Spot, my blue and red CT!!



























This is Twitch, my... uhm... not sure what color exactly... marble? DT (maybe poor HM)



























And last but not least is Willy! My blue/green VT! :3


















Those are my boys!! Hope you all like them! :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Also, this is my very first post here, lol, but i have been stalking the threads for months without making an account. XD


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Twitch is toooooo CUTE! OMG! And what a great face shot of Spot, he has a perfectly grumpy betta face! Your set up is spectacular, too, thanks so much for posting!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous boys!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

tokala said:


> Twitch is toooooo CUTE! OMG! And what a great face shot of Spot, he has a perfectly grumpy betta face! Your set up is spectacular, too, thanks so much for posting!



Thanks so much!! Twitchy always looks like hes dancing to me. X3 And surprisingly, Willy is my resident grump, always putting his face in the corner when i go to take photos. lol!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

denaliwind said:


> Gorgeous boys!


Thanks so much!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> They look great!


Thanks!! :3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Awsome Bettas! I have a double HM. At least it looks like a double...is that possible? Anyway, love your CT!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Awsome Bettas! I have a double HM. At least it looks like a double...is that possible? Anyway, love your CT!



Ha ha, i dunno! And thanks a lot! I love all my boys. :3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Double *tail HM? Yessir, its possible. (DBTHM or DTHM is the abbreviation )

Nice fish! Is that tank cycled btw? If not, maybe try upping the water change schedule to a bit more per week or more often  <3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*Cycled*



PewPewPew said:


> Double *tail HM? Yessir, its possible. (DBTHM or DTHM is the abbreviation )
> 
> Nice fish! Is that tank cycled btw? If not, maybe try upping the water change schedule to a bit more per week or more often  <3



Yeah. The tank is cycled, everything is within normal parameters. Look on the last page of the "Post your bettas home" thread. I love this site!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

The OP for the cycling thing  I know yours is !!

I love this site, too. Welcome, both of you!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Noob question, or ive just been watching my fish for soooo long ive developed their brain capacity: what does OP mean?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Double *tail HM? Yessir, its possible. (DBTHM or DTHM is the abbreviation )
> 
> Nice fish! Is that tank cycled btw? If not, maybe try upping the water change schedule to a bit more per week or more often  <3



Not sure if you were asking me or not, but yes, my tank is cycled. :3 Ive had it running for several months. lol

You wouldnt happen to know if Twitch is a Delta or a Halfmoon would you? And what his color is?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Twitch is a halfmoon. His color would be something along the lines of platinum pastel.. possibly a little marble. He's very pretty.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Twitch is a halfmoon. His color would be something along the lines of platinum pastel.. possibly a little marble. He's very pretty.


Oooh! Thank you very much! He was sold to me as a delta. lol, so i got him at half price i guess. hee hee! And i thought he had a little marble, because of his white spot near his caudal fin (on his body) and the black on his anal fin. He also has some neat little green freckles on his body. I am just in love with him, and wish i could breed him, though i doubt i would ever find him a suitable female.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Wait, just running or cycled cycled, like with 0 ammonia/ nitrites but with nitrates? 

And I agree with 1fish2fish.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Wait, just running or cycled cycled, like with 0 ammonia/ nitrites but with nitrates?
> 
> And I agree with 1fish2fish.



lol, cycled like with a shrimp from the grocery store. :3 it was so gross though. XD I dont know if ill do it that way again (i cant stand raw shrimp). 

Im so glad to know what he is at last. :3 I wish i could breed him.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Noob question, or ive just been watching my fish for soooo long ive developed their brain capacity: what does OP mean?


original poster
basically the person that started the thread


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol, yeah, i didnt know what that meant either, but i guessed that was it after a moment. :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

*New pics!!*

Okay, so rather than start yet another thread, here are some new pics of my boys!!! 

Thought this was a pretty one of Willy's tail. lol









Twitch being a derp and 'tasting' the weight for my moss ball... XD









Nice one of Spot, lots of motion. X3









The new boy, and yes i know i put these in the other thread, but i just want to pimp him some more. XDD 

















And top views of my boys, because i think they are neat. XD
Spot:








Twitch:








Willy (he looks bloated because he just ate, no worries ):








And the new guy, already darker than yesterday. wow!:









Hee hee, hope you like!


----------

